# Reviving a cello concerto



## KenOC

Confusion. Cellist Brinton Averil Smith says he recently revived Castelnuovo-Tedesco's cello concerto, which has lain unperformed for 80 years, with the Houston Symphony.

But Raphael Wallfisch points out that he has recently performed the work. It will be out on CPO on August 20. Hmmm.

http://stringsmagazine.com/cellist-...hs-lost-cello-concerto-with-houston-symphony/


----------



## Guest

And this year a third recording of the concerto is out https://www.ricordi.com/en-US/News/2018/04/C-T-Cello-Concerto-CD.aspx

And Wallfisch's recording is from 2016 I think.


----------



## KenOC

This all springs from KUSC's article, which is evidently poorly researched.

https://www.kusc.org/radio/album-of-the-week/castelnuovo-tedesco-cello-concerto/


----------



## Art Rock

shirime said:


> And Wallfisch's recording is from 2016 I think.


It was released last year:


----------



## Guest

Of course. I listened to it last year I'm pretty sure. I love his guitar concertos, so I thought the cello concerto would be fun to listen to as well. 

I have contacted the Houston Symphony to ask about the Naxos recording and to see if this confusion can be resolved.


----------



## Guest

Art Rock said:


> It was released last year:





> This is a world premiere recording. Apparently Piatigorsky jealously guarded the score, and when he did finally drop it from his repertoire, cellists were reluctant to take it up. Thanks to Wallfisch's enthusiastic advocacy and championing of the work, we can now enjoy its delights.


http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2017/Dec/Gal_CC_5550742.htm


----------



## Triplets

Art Rock said:


> It was released last year:


I read reviews of this disc in both Fanfare and Gramophone. The reviewers were lukewarm about the C-T piece


----------



## Radames

Art Rock said:


> It was released last year:


OOOOOO!! That goes on my wish list!!


----------



## BAT

*Clarification*

Just to hopefully clarify, since many articles have muddled this:

Raphael Wallfisch recorded the piece in studio sessions in 2016 and this was the world premiere recording of the piece, released in the fall of 2017, but he never performed it in public. The Houston Symphony performances in April 2017 were the first professional performances of the piece in public since Piatigorsky in the mid-1930s (there was a amateur college performance at Brown some years before any of these) . A live recording of these Houston concerts was made and released on Naxos in June 2018. Because there were other world premiere recorded works of Castelnuovo-Tedesco on the Naxos disc, and because it was billed as the 'first professional performance since Piatigorsky' many media outlets conflated it to be the recording debut of the concerto, which it was not. A third studio recording was made in the interim by Silvia Chiesa and released in April of 2018. The concerto has not yet been performed again in public, but all three recordings are available on youtube to sample before choosing one. Either way, I hope you'll enjoy the piece


----------

